# Gheenoe



## Fishingalkel (Jan 3, 2006)

Just curious to know if anyone around has a Gheenoe? :C They are pretty popular in Florida to fish the shallows and intercoastals. :B They are a blast to fish from. :F 

fishingalkel


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey kel...I never heard of a Gheenoe 'til I read your post. It looks like a very cool way to get around the water. Here's a link if anyone wants to take a look at it. I have been leaning toward a personal pontoon (over a canoe or kayak) for floating the river. Maybe I should look into this first. I noticed a dealer in Avon and one in Howland, but neither is mentioned on the Gheenoe site--maybe they no longer carry them?

BTW, Welcome to the site.

http://www.gheenoe.net/


----------



## Fishingalkel (Jan 3, 2006)

After I posted, I thought maybe no one had heard of them. The place in Avon is French Creek Canoes and Kayaks. I have a price list from the manufacturer in Florida if you would like to see it. This was a great way to get around in the water. I had a Rav 4. We would strap it to the top and away we would go. We could put it in anywhere. It was alot of fun and easy to handle. Great to take camping too. I didnt realize thought that you could add so many things to them. 

I think I will be getting me another. 
BTW, thanks for the welcome.
Kelley


----------



## BaitBucket (Nov 13, 2005)

So what's the price range on these?

They are new to me, but reminds me of a canoe with a transom, which has been around forever. You could really get some tackle and gear in one of these!

Oh yea, welcome to the site!

Mark


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

the dealer from avon is usualy at the sportsmans show. don't recall seeing him at the boat show,but you never know.


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

BB, it looks like they cost about $800 to $2000, without motor or trailer. Depending on your purpose, you wouldn't need a motor, and the smaller ones don't require a trailer.

The Gheenoe Invention​







othing really beats a canoe when it comes to getting into tight spots, but not everyone is comfortable in the confines of the typical canoe's 14- to 18-foot length and 36-inch width. Over the years, anglers and hunters have tried numerous variations on the basic design, adding modifications intended to make the boats paddle or pole just as easily and float just as shallow, but offer more stability. The result, no matter how well engineered, has always been a compromise.

There were a lot of people who thought Harley Gheen was going overboard when he started building his Gheenoe.

Fact of the matter is, that's the exact reason Harley Gheen did it.

As a trout fisherman on the Little Tennessee River outside his native Knoxville, Gheen had to be dunked only three times before he decided he could build something better than a tippy canoe.

A designer by trade and now senior designer with Bendix Launch Support Systems at the Kennedy Space Center, it wasn't until 1967 that Gheen got serious about his Gheenoe. He sat down, carved out a one-eighth scale model and used the family bath tub as a testing facility.

Four years and as many modified designs later Gheen was satisfied his boat was perfect.

At fist glance, you'd think somebody tried to cross a bass boat with a square-ended canoe, the canoe look above the water line and the suggestion of a bass boat below.

The bottom suggests a tri-hull, with the accent on flatness but it's the unusual design that grabs your imagination.

The Gheenoe's similarity with the canoe also stops when you step in, if for no other reason that the boat doesn't go sliding out from under your feet like a bar of soap or tip under the weight of three 200-pound men leaning over the side. It's the incorporation of the outrigger theory that provides the surprising stability. [There are flotation pockets in the sides.]

"I wanted a small boat that had the speed and weight of a canoe but the stability of a bass boat," says Gheen, "and I wanted something that could run in extremely shallow water."

Tests have proven the boat will not flip or slide on sharp cornering and as many as three swimmers can board from the same side at one time despite only eight inches of free board.

The Gheenoe can be paddled in three-inch depths and if on a full plane, and with an outboard featuring a short shaft, can plane in three and a half inches. For idling motor speed, 10 inches of water is required.

"I admit the Gheenoe doesn't have as much speed as a canoe but it's three times faster than a Jon boat and three times more stable," says Gheen.


----------



## Fishingalkel (Jan 3, 2006)

Here is a current price list of the gheenoe's and the accessories you can get. 

GHEENOE
BY: GHEEN MANUFACTURING INC. 4600 SOUTH STREET TITUSVILLE, FL 32780 
PHONE & FAX: 321-267-4953
EMAIL: [email protected] 
WEBSITE: GHEENOE.NET
PRICES EFFECTIVE 09/22/05 
THESE PRICES DO NOT INCLUDE SHIPPING 
13...................$ 860.00
154.................... 880.00
156 CLASSIC ............ 1800.00
16 SUPER (INCLUDES OPT. # 1-5 & 10,11). 3700.00
OPTIONS
1.2 SEATS & SWIVELS...$ 80.00
*2. LIVEWELL AERATOR..... 80.00
*3. FRONT & REAR LIGHTS..(13 OR 154..75.00) 60.00
4. STICK STEERING.......... 250.00
5. ELECTRICAL(13 OR 154..100.00)....... 150.00
6.CAMO COLOR(13 OR 154..40.00)......... 60.00
7.CAMO SEATS............ 90.00
8.SPECIAL COLOR .............. 100.00
9.
*10.BILGE PUMP.............. 40.00
#11.FRONT PEDESTAL, POLE & SEAT MOUNT. 75.00
#12.POLING PLATFORMsmall.350.00 .. large....... 450.00
13.TRAILERS W/8 TIRES....  600.00
W/12TIRES 650.00
ALL PRICES INCLUDE INSTALLATION 
* MUST HAVE ELECTRICAL FOR INSTALLATION
# 156 CLASSIC & 16 SUPER OPTION ONLY
WARRANTY
GHEENOE BOATS WILL BE WARRANTED TO THE ORIGINAL OWNER ONLY
FOR ONE YEAR FROM THE DATE OF PURCHASE. WARRANTY IS LIMITED
TO DEFECTS IN MATERIAL AND WORKMANSHIP ONLY, WARRANTY DOES 
NOT COVER MOTORS, SEATS, OR OTHER INSTALLED OPTIONS. ALSO DOES
NOT COVER WATER BLISTERS OR IMPROPER TRAILERING. WARRANTY DOES
NOT INCLUDE TRANSPORTATION TO AND FROM FACTORY.
CLOSEST DEALER TO YOU:


----------



## BaitBucket (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys!

Soooo, when you getting one spin?


Kelley,
Have you been in one of these or were you just seeing a lot of them in Fla. Sounded like you had been fishing from at least one of them. Seems like most people would need a trailer, since hoisting 120lbs+ onto a rooftop would be a pretty good workout. Sounds like a great ride once you get on the water!

Mark


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

Hmm. I'm thinking seriously about it. Have to check them out in person. One of those little ones would look pretty good with my Expedition that I got from Salmonid. (Yeah, Mark, that was supposed to be my wife's 4x4, but she has only driven it once so far.)


----------



## Fishingalkel (Jan 3, 2006)

Baitbucket,

I owned an older 13' one. It was great.  In Florida there is water everywhere. We would pull off the side of the road and put it in a canal or whatever. :C And yes, you do get a pretty good work out. We lifted and carried that thing for a year. Had alot of good times in that little boat. 

You guys will have to keep me informed on whether you get one and where.

Kelley


----------

